# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Return of an oldie: Commission a Guilder

## Kellerica

This was already a regular challenge from the end of 2015. The idea was as follows: 

1. Make a team with another guild member

2. Once the team is done, each member of the team have to write a very short briefing (a paragraph of 10 lines or so) and give it to your partner. This briefing must describe the map (and its elements and constraints) you would like your partner to do for you. Whatever you want as a map, its elements should be clearly mentioned in the briefing (colored map, black and white, style, level of details, specifics etc.)

3. When each member of the team gets the briefing, each one have to make a map according to it.


Back in 2015, I was just slowly starting to become an active member of the Guild, and was still really shy about posting my work. Out of all the things on this site I've missed taking part in, this is right up there with the ones I regret the most. I think there has already been talk of bringing back some old challenges, and I'd just want to see this getting another go!


... also, it doesn't necessarily need to be this exact idea. In general I'd just absolutely love doing some sort of challenge where you could team up with one or maybe even more of your fellow Guild members.

Edit: It seems that it was also done in 2014... If this used to be a regular thing and there was some reason why it got discontinued, then I most humbly apologize for posting this... but even if that is the case, I'd still like to say for the record that I'd love to do something like this  :Very Happy:

----------


## Falconius

An option if one wanted to run it without teams could be made if a person posted a challenge or brief in the main contest thread either calling out someone explicitly or for anyone to pick up and do.

It's a fun idea though.

----------


## Kellerica

> An option if one wanted to run it without teams could be made if a person posted a challenge or brief in the main contest thread either calling out someone explicitly or for anyone to pick up and do.
> 
> It's a fun idea though.


I guess that's another way to go, but that would kind of remove the very aspect of this that I personally find interesting. It's exactly the idea of teaming up that I like here - otherwise it's just a regular challenge where everyone works on their own.

----------


## MistyBeee

I heard about this challenge, and I think someone proposed it a few months ago somewhere... or just mentioned it as something that was really fun. 
In any case I would be very tempted, if it's proposed a month I have some extra time  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Yeah, I think they used to run this as a two-month long challenge when it was done, to give people more time to work on it. Probably wise.

----------


## ThomasR

I'd love to partake given I have the time. Like you, kell, that's a challenge I've been eyeballing for a while. Do you know how the pairs are made ?

----------


## Wingshaw

I participated in this when it was first proposed. It's a lot of fun and a great way to do something you might not be very familiar with - I was tasked by Larb with mapping a derelict spaceship  :Surprised: 

When I participated, the pairs formed themselves - just writing to the person you want to work with, and hoping they agree and aren't already partnered up.

Wingshaw

----------


## Azélor

It as never been a regular thing. It has been done once or twice. 


The pairs were made using private messages last time but volunteers could post in a forum so everyone knows who would like to participate.

----------


## J.Edward

I was able to participate in the second one, which was a load of fun.
I partnered with Larb and we had a good time.
We were both pleased with the commissions.
I think it is a helpful challenge, but yes, it did run for two months.
Even then, it can be hard for some people to complete.

Like Beee, I could only join again if it wasn't during a super busy time.
Which, for good or ill, seems to be most of the time now.
This challenge, and the random generator ones, are some of my favorites.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

I'd definitely try to join in if this chsllenge would come by again. Just like Kel, I was starting to become a more regular member of the guild when this challenge took place last time, and really enjoyed the maps and WIPs :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Very interesting idea. I would like to take a part in it also, but... don't know if i manage with time actually

----------


## Larb

I've done this one twice and it was great both times. And yeah we did it as a two month challenge the last time because there can be a bit of back and forth as well as people getting into pairs which itself takes some time.

----------


## Diamond

When I get back from my 'semi-retirement'/family sh*t next year, this is a challenge I was going to run, probably in February.  This is one that's probably good to announce in advance, so you've got plenty of time to think up a brief for your partner (just don't reveal it until the challenge actually begins!).

For those that are interested, start thinking now about what you want to commission from your partner, and feel free to talk amongst yourselves about partnering up.

----------


## J.Edward

> When I get back from my 'semi-retirement'/family sh*t next year, this is a challenge I was going to run, probably in February.  This is one that's probably good to announce in advance, so you've got plenty of time to think up a brief for your partner (just don't reveal it until the challenge actually begins!).
> 
> For those that are interested, start thinking now about what you want to commission from your partner, and feel free to talk amongst yourselves about partnering up.


I hope all is well with you D.
Your absence is very much noticed and your presence all the more appreciated.  :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

I remember doing this a long time ago and I thought it was great! I want to be in on this one. Just don't do it in March/April because I'm going to loose a month in there travelling and it'll take big chunks out of both those months. Hmmm, then again, I might take my cintiq with me....I just hate taking it on planes because they act like they don't know what it is and always want to go check it for drugs or something. So annoying! It's like, hey look, something we don't see every day and it looks expensive, let's jack with it.  *sigh*

----------


## Straf

Who wins the compass though? The commissioner or the commissionee?

----------


## Kellerica

> When I get back from my 'semi-retirement'/family sh*t next year, this is a challenge I was going to run, probably in February.  This is one that's probably good to announce in advance, so you've got plenty of time to think up a brief for your partner (just don't reveal it until the challenge actually begins!).
> 
> For those that are interested, start thinking now about what you want to commission from your partner, and feel free to talk amongst yourselves about partnering up.


YAY! This makes me so glad! I'll be sure to set some time aside. 

I have to concur with J, and I'm sure we're not the only ones who miss having you around. I hope your skies will clear out soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

> Who wins the compass though? The commissioner or the commissionee?


The voting is for the map so the person who makes the map wins.

I did one of these team up challenges with Jaxillon, and that map still gets a lot of attention.

----------


## Kellerica

Well, me and Daniel have already agreed to joining forces - I have some ideas to what kind of map I'm going to task him with. This is going to be fun! Thanks for asking me, Dan!  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

Yep, I remember seeing one of these running too! Would be a cool one to have a go at!  :Smile:

----------

